# Frenchs Mustard with a glass lid?!?



## swizzle (Jul 8, 2010)

Earlier today I dug my gazillionth and 1 frenches mustard jar. Did these have a glass lid or was someone using it as a canning jar after the mustard was gone? Swiz


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 9, 2010)

Swizzle - the answer is yes and yes.  The French's jars have a glass insert and a metal screw band that is a bit more decorative than the standard "improved" style zinc band - but the zinc bands usually fit.  Redbook 10 says $8-$10 complete.  If you have a gazillion of these, even if you sell 'em for a buck each without closure you'll soon be a gaziollionaire!  Lucky you.  There's also a version that a regular zinc lid will fit, only difference is they're 15oz instead of 14oz jars.  Good luck with 'em! -Tammy


----------



## waskey (Jul 9, 2010)

I sold one just like that without the lid last year for a couple bucks.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 9, 2010)

Well I guess I'll start bringing home the mustard. All in all I've honestly tossed about 20 or so back. Now with the zinc lids for these what should I look for. Plain type with nothing on it at all, ball, atlas? I want to get as close as possible to the original lid. I think its amazing how many of these I've seen over the past 20 years and this is the first one with a lid on it. I have the top soaking in lemon juice. Hopefully it'll clean up decent and be usable again. Is there any other jars like this that I should look out for? Jars that could double as a canning jar? I think this is pretty cool. Thanx for the help. Swiz


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 9, 2010)

The glass lid in the first pic looks correct. The 14oz jars used a plain glass insert.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 9, 2010)

I was trying to take it easy and take the band off. I didn't hardly move it when the whole thing busted right up into about 6 pieces. Oh well. the good news is that I was able to see what the insert looks like and I thought it looked familiar. I went and looked through my other lids and found a second lid just like it. Now all I need is another jar and 2 bands and I'll have 2 complete jars. I guess this jar collecting stuff aint so bad. Swiz []


----------



## bombboy (Jul 10, 2010)

Pretty sure there's a couple of those down the hill from the two holes I was poking in. I'll check next time I'm out that way, we could be gazillionaires.....woohoo.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 10, 2010)

I dug another one today with a glass lid. Just need some bands to make them nice again. Swiz


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 11, 2010)

Here's a closeup photo of the French's original band.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Do you think it'd be wrong to put on any old band that fits right? Swiz


----------



## Wangan (Jul 11, 2010)

ya I do.If it aint right,it aint right.period.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Well then where could I buy a box of the right bands? Swiz


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 12, 2010)

Actually, I think you'd be fine with "any old band that fits" so long as you're not trying to pass it off as original when you go to sell it.  i.e. a description that says "zinc band fits, but is not original".  If you find a box of correct bands, see if there's another box of bands for Flaccus jars - I figure one is about as likely as the other.  -Tammy


----------



## Wangan (Jul 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  jarsnstuff
> 
> Actually, I think you'd be fine with "any old band that fits" so long as you're not trying to pass it off as original when you go to sell it.  i.e. a description that says "zinc band fits, but is not original".  If you find a box of correct bands, see if there's another box of bands for Flaccus jars - I figure one is about as likely as the other.  -Tammy


 
 Actually Tammy is right.For display purposes anything goes.[]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 12, 2010)

I wasn't planning on selling them as original bands. I'd put that right in there with irridated jars and repro labels. I won't buy a frenchs jar for resale so everything I have would be considered dug and metal and dirt just don't get along too well. I think that would be as bad as filling the jar with ketchup, resealing it and advertising it as a company error made at the factory.


----------

